# New BeeKeeper!!!! Please Help!



## FarmerAdam (Feb 23, 2015)

Could I put a deep brood box on bottom, excluder ontop, brood box, medium super, medium super and then the cover if I am ordering 1 NUC of bees


----------



## SWohio (Jan 30, 2011)

I do not know why you want an excluder between the two deeps (brood boxes) If these are new hives with just foundation (sheets of wax) and not comb then you have way to many boxes going. If it is new, with just foundation, put the nuc in one deep and fill with new frames. (I assume it will be 5 and 5 (5 from the nuc and 5 new frams with foundation. If you have frames with drawn comb then stack the two deeps, put on your cover. Check them when when they seem to be filling those boxes with brood and honey THEN put the extractor on the top of the top box and add one medium super for honey. If this is new frames they will need to build comb it that also. Think step by step. when they fill a box then add a box. I had heard some people say when a box is 70-80 drawn and capped then add another box. Another guy told me he likes his bees tight. I stay calm in the face of "they will swarm" and run my hives tight. I want 90% of frames fill then I add a box. I hope this helps. oh and remember "ask 10 beekeepers, get 10 answers."


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*First you should put your state in your profile. Bee keeping is different in different regions some what*.

(1.Start your nuc in a single deep normally 10 frames. Once the bees have at least 8 frames drawn out in that single deep add a second deep again normally 10 frames.
Depending on the region it will take about all summer to get two deeps drawn out and full of winter honey.

(2. After both deeps are fully drawn out it is then time to add the medium supers, just keep in mind to get them off before the fall when the bees should be making winter stores. I remove them before or on labor day here in the north.

A queen excluder is used on top of the second deep below the mediums. Most knowledgeable bee keepers do not use excluders. Yes I have them and do use them at times. If the queen ever does get in the medium and lays eggs I make sure she is not there any longer and lay a excluder under the super till the brood hatches and the bees fill those cells with honey.



 Al


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The reason you start with a single brood box is so that the bees can control the temperature better. 

If it gets too hot the bees stand at the entrance and fan air into the hive: if the hive is too cool they cluster over the babies and shiver to make body heat. It is easier on the bees if you do not give them a huge hive until there are enough of them to control them.

I am in Kansas, and I have always started with one brood box. When the bees start making comb on the tenth frame I add a brood box.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I always enjoy the questions, knowledge and experiences with bees shared here.


----------

